# How many Topical Hair GROWTH potions/lotions do you own?



## LondonDiva (Jul 13, 2005)

I realise I have sooooooo many. I should just mix em up and sit and wait for the 3 inches per minute of hair growth 

Surge
Minoval
MTG
Black Castor Oil


----------



## LaNecia (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh for shame!! I checked all of them but one!!!

My hair should be down to my butt!


----------



## HoneyDew (Jul 13, 2005)

I also use Hairever II Vitamin Tonic.


----------



## Millahdoowop (Jul 13, 2005)

_*I only have the surge and mtg. But my lenzi's request should be on the way... whenever they send it.  * _


----------



## cece22 (Jul 13, 2005)

I am awaiting my Lenzi's request. I also use Hollywood beauty sulphur.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jul 13, 2005)

I use Surge(mixed with infusim and scurl) alot i found that it helped get my edges back...but my very first was ORS fertilizer balm for an total all over effect i used this for months..and saw alot of growth after removing my braids(a total of 5 to 6 months)...ive also tried wild growth ...but never really saw any difference with that...and i havent been consistent with sulfure 8 and glovers to see a differences...i just ordered Lenzi so mine should be on the way...im really overloading though because sometimes when im lazy and dont feel like using ORS i just spray the Surge...and with the amount i spent on Lenzis im going to use all of that before i go and purchase more ORS..by then i should be removing my braids toward the end of August hopefully they will last that long..


----------



## cece22 (Jul 13, 2005)

Add Wild Growth Oil to my list too I got growth from that as well. I even bought a whole case. I like the way this tames my new growth.


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 13, 2005)

I used to use Surge 14 and Glover's in the past (just recently). Now, I have Frenchee Super Gro and Sulfur 8 but don't use them anymore. From my experience, I don't believe in any hair product making your hair grow; they just may aid in retaining hair length.


----------



## pink_flower (Jul 13, 2005)

I just have castor and peppermint oil.


----------



## AudraChanell (Jul 13, 2005)

I don't have any ... i NEED TO GET ON THE ball!!


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 13, 2005)

seems like you've been doing fine without them! look how long your hair is! 


			
				AudraChanell said:
			
		

> I don't have any ... i NEED TO GET ON THE ball!!


----------



## Victorian (Jul 13, 2005)

I have and use Hairever II, and I have but don't currently use Surge.  I counted it though because I plan to start using it in a few weeks.  I've got two bottles just sitting under my sink.  May as well use them.


----------



## A_Christian (Jul 13, 2005)

I use Asha's "Roots," Rosemary Oil, and Peppermint Oil to stimulate my scalp for more growth.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 13, 2005)

I have Sulfur 8, BB Super Gro Extra Lite, and Allways Super Gro. So, I have 3 hair growth pomades.


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Jul 13, 2005)

Surge 
Castor oil (clear)
Rosemary EO- if that counts


----------



## carletta (Jul 13, 2005)

*Will somebody tell me what is " Lenzi's request" and could you put up a link ???? TIA*


----------



## LABETT (Jul 13, 2005)

Surge
MTG
Black Castor Oil
Virgin Hair Virtilizer
Remedi Mend & Gro


----------



## angellazette (Jul 13, 2005)

I've used Surge and Glover's.  I've recently mixed up my own MTG *hehe* with black castor oil, sulfur and other things and that is the only growth potion I"m using.


----------



## vickyd (Jul 13, 2005)

I have some WGO that I have been using.


----------



## Dolapo (Jul 13, 2005)

wait...so this black castor oil aids growth? i never knew that! i have clear castor oil, black castor oil, surge and MTG


----------



## BabyCurls (Jul 14, 2005)

Surge
Clear Castor Oil
Cayenne Pepper Oil
Peppermint Essential Oil

Will be trying again with the cayenne oil in about a week or so. But I'm going back to Surge to regain my temples and kitchen.

BC


----------



## uptowngirl (Jul 14, 2005)

Well this certainly put a lot of things into perspective!

I'm definitely a bit of a PJ 

Of all the products I OWN, I actually only USE surge and MTG...

This tells me I really need to cut down on my buying urges!

Thanks for the revelation LD!


----------



## Valerie (Jul 14, 2005)

I use Surge 14, the clear Castor oil, Wildgrowth oil and I make up my own hair products.


----------



## Babygurl (Jul 14, 2005)

I see some people mention peppermint oil which is the only thing mentioned that I have, but I never thought of peppermint oil as a growth potion, it just tingles darn good.


----------



## divinefavor (Jul 14, 2005)

I have...
MTG, WGO, and Sulfur 8 (I haven't used yet), and I am awaiting my Lenzi's Request.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jul 14, 2005)

I only have 1. It's called OLUX, an rx that my dermatologist gave to me after examining my thin edges. It's to unblock my follicles, and guess what, IT WORKED! I am so happy that I saw the derm on this one! I tried that surge, and had a severe allergic reaction, so I ended up selling it.


----------



## LadyChe (Jul 14, 2005)

Surge - which I have but don't use
Oyin Greg juice - promotes a healthy scalp, and it keeps my hair moisturized
Nioxin products - give great tingle...


----------



## Cichelle (Jul 14, 2005)

I don't have any. I am planning to buy some Rosemary EO this upcoming weekend. But other than that, nothing.


----------



## carrie (Jul 14, 2005)

I am on the MTG bandwagon now. We'll see. I know my biggest problem is consistent usage.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 14, 2005)

You left out one option : "none".


----------



## Ms Red (Jul 14, 2005)

I have Wild Growth Hair Oil and Sulfur 8. I'm having results w/both.


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Jul 14, 2005)

Only MTG. I wouldn't use more than 1 at a time anyway because otherwise how do you know what's working and what you can do without?  

I ran out of Surge recently but plan to get some more. I didn't really see big results with Surge and haven't used it for growth in over a year but I have still used it consistantly as my leave in, it's awesome for that!


----------



## nchristina (Jul 14, 2005)

I have surge but it is sitting under the sink.


----------



## taraglam2 (Jul 15, 2005)

Nexxus Vitatress Biotin Shampoo
Nexxus Vitatress Biotin Creme
JASON Natural Biotin Shampoo
JASON Natural Biotin Conditioner
Sulfur 8 - Regular Formula
Sulfur 8 - Lite Formula
Wild Growth Oil
BRONNER BROS. Super Gro Extra Lite Formula
NIOXIN Silk Elixir Hair Repair

Dang------ My hair should be to my knees !  Still at shoulder length !


----------



## OnPoint (Jul 15, 2005)

I have all but 3 of these items. Sort of sad when you think about it.... but OH WELL!!!


----------



## smiller (Jul 15, 2005)

I have MTG and Surge I justed stared today and I hope I get some edges from this. The smell is not as bad as I though it would be.


----------



## Champagne_Wishes (Jul 16, 2005)

I have the following:
Wild Growth Hair Oil (not repurchasing, giving away the new bottle away to my aunt)

Surge 14 spray (not repurchasing, didn't see any spectacular results)

Glover's Mane (rarely use it and have no plans to repurchase it)

clear castor oil (I use it almost every other day because it makes my hair feel stronger and well lubricated.  This is a keeper.)


----------



## EbonyEyes (Jul 16, 2005)

Sulfur 8 - Not using right now but is a good back up
Glover's - Same as above
Surge spray - Sitting under my sink 
Lenzi's Request - Boy does this stuff work!  

-Ebony


----------



## esoterica (Jul 24, 2005)

1 Surge
2 Nexxus Biotin Creme
3 ORS Temple balm

My big problem is consistency!


----------



## BMoreFlyy (Jul 24, 2005)

I don't have any of these. hmmm


----------



## brownhaired_bonanza (Aug 3, 2005)

Just Surge for me.


----------



## Nita_h (Aug 3, 2005)

What oil causes the most growth?


----------



## Diane71 (Aug 3, 2005)

I get great growth per month (1 1/2 inches) or every 6 weeks by using these products off and on with my braided styles....Surge Plus 14 Spray, MTG, Hairever Scalp Cleasing Treatment, Hairever Scalp Tonic, African Royale Daily Doctor and a few others.  I usually mix up one or two products in an applicator bottle and apply that directly to my scalp and I am noticing faster and thicker hair growth within weeks!!!

_______________________________
http://public.fotki.com/Diane71
pm for password
Current hair length: 2 inches past brastrap(after blow out)
Current hair style for August: Cornrows (MTG challenge for 6 weeks)
Hair goal for 2005: 5 inches past brastrap by December
4b thick and course...I dread shampoo days!!!


----------



## Nenah (Aug 4, 2005)

What's Lenzi's Request no one answered that.


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Aug 4, 2005)

Nappyme said:
			
		

> What's Lenzi's Request no one answered that.


 
All you have to do is go up to the top of this page & click SEARCH, advanced search, type "Lenzy's Request" in the little box to your left, select the Hair care products category on you right & then submit or whatever. There are many threads about this & most everything that we discuss. HTH


----------



## Miss*Tress (Aug 19, 2005)

I have clear castor oil which is just too sticky for my taste. I'm using it in a blend with other oils until it's all finished, then never again. Yuck.

I bought ORS Temple Balm this week so hoping to see results by Sept/Oct.


----------



## An_Original_Copy (Aug 21, 2005)

sulfur 8, glover's, BB Super Gro, and Hair Rush for moi!


----------



## Halana Malie (Aug 21, 2005)

Surge, Glover's, Frenchees, Sulfur8 and MTG

I seriously have to cut but or join one of these no product challenges


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Aug 22, 2005)

I have MTG and Surge. I am trying to use just the MTG right now so I can track hair growth with it.


----------



## vikkisecret (Aug 22, 2005)

SerenityBreeze said:
			
		

> I have MTG and Surge. I am trying to use just the MTG right now so I can track ... hair growth  with it.


 
Same as serenity! Except I made my own concoction for the MTG b/c the smell was not kickin! hehe


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Aug 22, 2005)

*Well officially now I have MTG, woo hoo!    *


----------



## lisajames96 (Aug 25, 2005)

London Diva,
Do you still use Minoval? I was going to order it, but it said to use daily after you've washed hair. Do you wash your hair daily? I only wash my hair once a week. DO you think the product would still work on my hair?
TIA


----------



## imstush (Aug 25, 2005)

I have MTG (mixed with WGO) , Surge and cinnamon oil (the dominican's suggested that when the left side of my hair was thinning.  I plan on purchasing sulphur 8 (which my mom used to use on me when I was a little girl) and Jamaican Black Castor Oil.


----------



## ccd (Aug 25, 2005)

Alter Ego, (Cren Drops or Revitalizing Drops, I experienced less shedding and growth,)

Surge Spray and cream 9 mixed together in a bottle (surge did help my edges...I have to start that again)


----------



## natstar (Aug 30, 2005)

Parnevu T-tree growth creme-


----------



## secretdiamond (Aug 31, 2005)

surge never did a thang for my not thinning, but *balding* edges.  I used it religiously and nothin.  BUT rogaine did help a lot!! It's similar to minoval.

ETA: just be careful, I got a slight increase of body hair from it.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Sep 7, 2005)

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> surge never did a thang for my not thinning, but *balding* edges.  I used it religiously and nothin.  BUT rogaine did help a lot!! It's similar to minoval.
> 
> ETA: just be careful, I got a slight increase of body hair from it.




really ive heard some good things about minoval..an just started using it and have noticed my edges have alot of extra new growth...do you use the drops or the mivnoval plus the cream that is orange looking....i have both..but that minoval plus stinks and im not too tempted to put it in my hair...


----------



## patient1 (Sep 11, 2005)

Why is castor oil considered a growth aid? 

You know, I purchased surge and glovers when I was trying to address some thin areas along my hairline.(I cut my hair low recently but I'll NEVER shave it clean again. It took tooooo long for my hair to grow in some areas. SCARY!) They're still hanging around here somewhere. I've got too much stuff!! I do hair for other folks so I'm a product junkie with a purpose/excuse!! LOL!

P1

P.S. I misvoted for MTG. Oops!


----------



## Vitality (Sep 11, 2005)

Surge, but haven't used it since last summer.


----------



## secretdiamond (Sep 12, 2005)

I didn't use the minoval... I used rogaine, but it's the same thing. From what I know most ppl use just the liquid. I've seen others use the cream, but it's kinda new. Minoval the liquid has been around for ages and it's long been known to regrow hair.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Sep 12, 2005)

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> I didn't use the minoval... I used rogaine, but it's the same thing. From what I know most ppl use just the liquid. I've seen others use the cream, but it's kinda new. Minoval the liquid has been around for ages and it's long been known to regrow hair.




thanks for the info...


----------



## hot_pepper96 (Sep 15, 2005)

I have a couple:

Surge: S-Curl & about 15 drops of WGO mixed in

Dr. Miracle's Temple Balm: Just Started Using

Sulfur 8: Haven't used in a while

MTG & Castor Oil: Just Ordered

Peppermint & Rosemary: I have these but I don't use them as much as I should.

Has anyone ever mixed up any of the products I've listed? I need to create a MTG mix but one's that's moisturizing.


----------



## LadyZ (Sep 15, 2005)

natstar said:
			
		

> Parnevu T-tree growth creme-


 

Did this help you?


----------



## secretdiamond (Sep 15, 2005)

bluediamond0829 said:
			
		

> thanks for the info...




no problem.  


I can add mtg to my shirt list of growth treatmentsnow. This is actually the first time I gave into a product for accelerated hair growth. I only used surge and rogaine to _re_grow my edges. I had to buy the mtg seeing all the results and hearing all about the rave reviews to see for myself. If anything, I hope it helps with my dry scalp.

I just got it today and it's still in the box sitting on my desk staring at me. I guess I'm scared to open the thing. lol.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Sep 15, 2005)

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> no problem.
> 
> 
> I can add mtg to my shirt list of growth treatmentsnow. This is actually the first time I gave into a product for accelerated hair growth. I only used surge and rogaine to _re_grow my edges. I had to buy the mtg seeing all the results and hearing all about the rave reviews to see for myself. If anything, I hope it helps with my dry scalp.
> ...




dont be afraid of MTG it kind of smells like sulfur 8...but its just that its going to take alot to drown that smell out..i may order another bottle because i just ordered the trail size bottle..but i think im going by albertons tonight..but i doubt i'll be able to find it there..i heard some one else say they found there MTG at Albertons...i need to be up in Ocala(knwn as horse country) i know for sure that i would find it up there in a store....i dont think im going to purchase anymore growth stimulants until i give out of everything...i still have:
Minoval and Minoval Plus(havent used it long enough)
Lenzis Request(wont be reordering again)
ORS fertlizer Balm(mixed with coconut grease and minoval)(used before and had tremendous growth)
MTG(first time using probably will reorder) 
WGO(just purchased the bottle because it was on sale) 
Surge(used before and recd alot of growth on my edges)

but all my products are mixed with something...thats kind of bad because i have braids and what if something really works to grow my hair...and i wont be able to know which one did...thats a reason why im not purchasing anything else until i run out of everything...and then when i get ready to get my hair rebraided or something i'm going to try to go with one product at a time...


----------



## CarLiTa (Oct 2, 2005)

of all these i only have the black castor oil which i use once in a while. i dont think of it as a hairgrowing portion. I do pre-poo treatments with that stinky stuff... 

my hair growing techniques aren't potions: exercising, eating nuts (cashews and almonds) and eating fruits, and washing my scalp.

 so why am i posting here then??


----------



## CAPlush (Dec 3, 2005)

I use WGO.  But I use it just as much for the nourishment of the hair shaft as for the growth stimulant.  I don't really think there's much you can do to stimulate growth except stay healthy in general.


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Dec 3, 2005)

I definitely have Surge 14 and I have Wild growth hair oil which is my other, I definitely have other potions in the bathroom but I don't have any other potions included in this poll.


----------



## Ebony (Dec 4, 2005)

From your list I own:

Surge
Alter Ego
Sulfer 8 (the only one i don't use)

In addition I also use: Vit E, jojoba, shea butter, & horsetail for the same purpose.


----------



## so1913 (Dec 7, 2005)

Just Asha's Roots to stimulate and keep my new growth strong and healthy.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Dec 7, 2005)

Has anyone been using Minoval in a mixture or alone as part of their regular routine?


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 8, 2005)

LaNecia said:
			
		

> Oh for shame!! I checked all of them but one!!!
> 
> My hair should be down to my butt!


 
Well, since my original post I've managed to give away/discard all but the following:

Minoval (I've had for months and not utilized yet)
Surge Revitalizer 14 New Formula (this is a keeper, always)
Black Castor Oil (though I don't use it on my scalp, only on my ends)
MTG 

The MTG I'm trading out for Flowers of Sulfur Power mixed with BCO, Emu Oil and Coconut oil. I've had good progress with it, when I was consistent but my Sweetie likes to smell my hair and that MTG scent is a definite NO NO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When he goes on deployment next year though, if the FoS hasn't done the trick, I'll have an MTG relapse for 6 months.


----------



## shawniegee (Dec 18, 2005)

MTG & Sulfur 8


----------



## beyondcute (Apr 7, 2006)

I only have one right now but Ive used 2 of those on the list. Surge and MTG. Both of them gave me a little mroe gorwth than ususal but I think Ill stick to natural growth.


----------



## sareca (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh man! I forgot about Sulfur 8. I used to use that when I was younger. I only have MTG from this list. It didn't make my hair grow any faster. Although it did fill-in thin areas. Neosporin, on the other hand, IS making my hair grow faster!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 7, 2006)

I only have MTG which is doing an Excellent Job in helping me grow out my Twa, I mix it with Peppermint & Lemongrass Oil and I use it like 3x's a week. But I also Take my Vitamins and drink water and take care of my hair as well.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 7, 2006)

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> I realise I have sooooooo many. I should just mix em up and sit and wait for the 3 inches per minute of hair growth
> 
> Surge
> Minoval
> ...


----------



## goldensensation (Apr 7, 2006)

I have none.


----------



## Tene (Apr 7, 2006)

I have surge but don't use anymore and mtg, black castor oil, and wgo.


----------



## naturaline (Apr 7, 2006)

i have mtg and castor oil.
iv lost the mtg smell with peppermint... i get a great tingle now.


----------



## CharUK (Apr 7, 2006)

Just wild growth oil for me.


----------



## Iansan (Apr 7, 2006)

I use surge mixed with castor oil and MTG.  I get really good growth from the surge mixture, but the hair that grows in is much thicker and kinkier than my usual new growth.   MTG works really well too, but I can't stand the smell and the oily consistency.


----------



## Nita81 (Apr 7, 2006)

I have surge but I haven't used in in awhile. I didn't really use it for growth more so for moisture when I have my sew-in. Giovanni's vitapro fusion took it's place now.

Thanks to naturallady and den1 I made my own MTG mix with yellow sulphur(from www.baldwins.co.uk), coconut oil, and almond oil. I doesn't smell at all!!!!


----------



## princesmich (Apr 8, 2006)

I have Minoval, I have MTG, jamaican mango lime growth hairdress, surge, castor oil, dr. miracles, mane and tail growth hairdress. whewwwwwww i better hold off on la india, this is ridiculous


----------



## UmSumayyah (Apr 8, 2006)

I only have surge and clear castor oil. I don't use castor oil as a growth treatment but as a moisturizer. I add it to my homemade hair oil, body moisturizer and hot oil treatment.


----------



## Nappy-hijabi (Apr 9, 2006)

I use MTG, Wild growth hair oil &  Lenzi's request


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jul 13, 2006)

Surge


MTG

Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jul 13, 2006)

I have surge 14, mtg, and gueye hair growth oil..


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 13, 2006)

cece22 said:
			
		

> Add Wild Growth Oil to my list too I got growth from that as well. I even bought a whole case. I like the way this tames my new growth.


Where did you get a case of WGO from?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jul 13, 2006)

PrincesMich: How do you use your Minoval? bonjour


----------



## nfynit_812 (Jul 14, 2006)

I have Surge, WGO, MTG and the newest addition to my topical hair growth family is Hair Rush....like someone posted on here, my hair should be down to my butt


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jul 14, 2006)

bb supergro, mtg, sulfur 8, castor oil, mn, glovers, surge.......


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 14, 2006)

exactly 0. i don't believe in them so i don't bother.


----------



## peacelove (Jul 14, 2006)

I have surge but I don't use it anymore. My hairgrowth potion now is BIOTIN! LOL.


----------



## planodiva (Jul 15, 2006)

So in love with Lenzi's Request.  I have everybody in my family using it after they saw the dramatic difference I has made in my hair.

Also use castor oil (clear) but didn't know it was suppose to aid in hair growth.  I mix it with my conditioner for daily moisturizing just a dab in the morning and at night.  And I bum the WGO from my mama


----------



## Teacake (Jul 15, 2006)

```````````````````````````````````````


----------



## ~Nigeria~ (Jul 15, 2006)

*I have MTG, WGO, and Surge. But now I only use WGO but not for faster growth.*


----------



## Hareitiz (Jul 25, 2006)

I have MTG, WGO and some concoctions that I mixed together that hopefully won't turn my hair purple!


----------



## Ayeshia (Jul 25, 2006)

WGO but I have yet to use it..and an old bottle of surge under my bed somehwere


----------



## scribblescrabble2 (Aug 1, 2006)

I tried to use growth aids but they all irritate my scalp. So I own a few, but I can't use them on my scalp at all.


----------



## FAMUDva (Aug 1, 2006)

Just MTG... bought it when I first joined the board.  Probably won't ever buy it again since I got the big bottle that should last years at the rate I'm using it.

I don't go on miracle scavenger hunts anymore.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 3, 2006)

I don't have any and I don't want any either.


----------



## silvergirl (Sep 4, 2006)

none... less product is  more for my hair.


----------



## CaliJen (Sep 4, 2006)

When I first joined I bought all the oil/lotions that gave all you wonderful ladies success but now all I use is the WGO and occasionally MTG...you have to figure out what works for you in the battle of PJism..


----------



## scribblescrabble2 (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't use growth potions either.


----------



## pink_n_green_iz_me (Sep 6, 2006)

I voted other - I have WGO, but I'm looking into getting some Surge.  But does it really work?  Is there really such a thing as a product that makes the hair grow faster??


----------



## KiniKakes (Oct 5, 2006)

Fyi ladies, in my opinion, WGO would not be considered a topical growth aid (despite its name). Its simply an olive oil based oil that is good for moisturizing/sealing the ends.


----------



## mercedes826 (Oct 6, 2006)

So far MTG and JBCO


----------



## carmella25 (Oct 8, 2006)

I use Dr Miracles Super Braid spray mix with 024.  I would use it everyday on my cornrows or my extensions.  I swear that I could feel hair sprouting up out of my scalp.  This stuff is super strong but it works!  My hair grows like a weed with these 2 mixed together.


----------



## cassie in paris (Oct 8, 2006)

Just Surge...


----------



## gloomgeisha (Oct 8, 2006)

I have Surge Plus 14. I had a bottle of MTG but couldn't stand the smell or the consistency so I pitched it. I also didn't get the results I had heard about. I really wanted to like it though.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 8, 2006)

What is  024? thank you bonjour


----------



## reckgnyze (Dec 7, 2006)

Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> What is 024? thank you bonjour


 
024 is a pain reliver that is oil you ca go to cvs.com or i think u can type in 024.com. But it has natural things like orange oil, aloe vera oil, eucalyptus oil, lemon oil, peppermint oil, and rosemary oil.


----------



## reckgnyze (Dec 7, 2006)

Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> What is 024? thank you bonjour


 
024 is a pain reliver that is oil you ca go to cvs.com or i think u can type in 024.com. But it has natural things like orange oil, aloe vera oil, eucalyptus oil, lemon oil, peppermint oil, and rosemary oil.


----------



## reckgnyze (Dec 7, 2006)

Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> What is 024? thank you bonjour


 
024 is a pain reliver that is oil you ca go to cvs.com or i think u can type in 024.com. But it has natural things like orange oil, aloe vera oil, eucalyptus oil, lemon oil, peppermint oil, and rosemary oil.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 7, 2006)

carmella25 said:
			
		

> I use Dr Miracles Super Braid spray mix with 024. I would use it everyday on my cornrows or my extensions. I swear that I could feel hair sprouting up out of my scalp. This stuff is super strong but it works! My hair grows like a weed with these 2 mixed together.


Interesting,I'm looking for a good braid spray for when I get my tree braids...and if I can get more growth with it...bonus!


----------



## prettypuff1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have three only..... I have MTG, Surge 14, asnd WGO


----------



## chayil0427 (Jan 10, 2007)

...I don't have any.  I really don't believe there is anything that will make your hair grow faster. hair grows about 6 inches a year. I mean if you have a condition where your hair is not growing I'm sure there are things that help, but just for a normal head I don't believe in growth potions.

Chayil


----------



## gracefulee (Jan 11, 2007)

I use MTG and Castor Oil mixed with WGO.  I've only been using these for a week and have noticed fine hairs growing in on my edges and crown area.  I'm thinking about getting Surge 14 as I am a PJ.  But will try and hold out on buying more products if what I'm already using is working.


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Jan 11, 2007)

i don't own any right now.  i tried wgo and mtg but they didn't work me.  oh but i do have some msm. which i'm not using, if that's considered a potion


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 11, 2007)

I have LEnzi's Request, and I have the stuff to make some less smelly MTG, but I haven't mixed it up yet.


----------



## Mortons (Feb 11, 2007)

I just ordered boundless tresses. Before this, none because I am skeptical about growth products...


----------



## jellynote (Mar 8, 2007)

*I have MTG, clear Castor oil and a whole lot of other essential and carrier oils!! *


----------



## aziza (Mar 9, 2007)

MTG and WGO


----------



## tatje (Mar 12, 2007)

I use Jam Black Cast Oil. I wouldn't consider it a growth potion because all I know of it to do is make it thicker.


----------



## SEXYMEEKA7902 (Apr 17, 2007)

SO MANY I DONT KNOW WHERE TO START 

MTG
SURGE
MN
KESARVARDHINI 
ASWINI
PEPPERMINT EO
TEA TREE EO
ROSEMARY EO
AND MORE HAIR SHOULD BE DOWN TO MY ANKLES


----------



## audacity. (Apr 17, 2007)

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> I realise I have sooooooo many. I should just mix em up and sit and wait for the 3 inches per minute of hair growth
> 
> Surge
> Minoval
> ...


 
LOL!!! Me, too!

Sulfur 8
MTG
Castor OIl


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 21, 2007)

Right Now I have BT before that I had MTG & WildGrowth Hair Oil
WildGrowth Oil-Done Nothing For My Hair At All
MTG-Gave Great growth I just couldn't stand the smell.

BT-I use off and on I haven't been consistant enough to tell if it works or not yet.


----------



## PinkSkates (Apr 30, 2007)

There was no option for None.


----------



## HoneyDew (May 25, 2007)

As of today NONE!! 

I stopped using all that stuff a few months ago.  My hair is doing MUCH better.  I just don't think my hair and scalp like the extra stuff.

So this morning I threw it ALL out!!!


----------



## latosha (May 26, 2007)

i just have surge, boundless tresses, and castor oil.


----------



## trulyurangel82 (May 31, 2007)

bt and lenzi request


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jul 18, 2007)

i use surge 14 to spray on my scalp when i have braids & weaves.  works better for me in than braid spray \for moisturizinng.  my hair is growing don't know if it because of S14 or because I learned how to retain.


----------



## TaraDyan (Jul 19, 2007)

I have both Boundless Tresses and Lenzi's Request.  Too soon to tell if either of them are working though.


----------



## NannDee (Oct 1, 2007)

I use Boundless Tresses, Doo Gro Mega-thick Anti-thinning lotion....that stuff really work.  I used it to grow my hair back on my left side.  I was bald to my ear..but I had my braided, wore a wig and rubbed it in each day.  It took about 2 months to grow back to about 2 inches....
It looks like I need to had some more products..Am I turning into a PJ...weeeeeeeeee


----------



## AmilLion (Oct 12, 2007)

I tried MN/AF tonight. I don't know how I feel about this. Made my hair hard and brittle and then reverted my relaxed hair to look like new growth.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 13, 2007)

I have Surge 14, Boundless Tresses, Lenzi's liquid, H2H Growth Oil, and that's it, I think. Well, I see people include Castor oil, and I use that every day.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Oct 13, 2007)

MTG and Boundless Tresses


----------



## nappity (Dec 9, 2007)

I use Jamaican Black Castor Oil  to seal my hair so that it can retain moisture. I had no idea that it was considered a growth accelerator!


----------



## ReddTweetyB (Dec 9, 2007)

Just four - Gro-aut oil, bhringraj oil, mahabhringraj oil, and coconut oil. That is, if I'm not counting the two shampoos that I use and the conditioner.


----------



## Blkprincess (Dec 9, 2007)

just two...well really one...I purchased some MTG...I didn't really notice much difference, but I did with the sulfur 8....I think my scalp loves the tingle of the menthol in the sulfur 8.  so I put a little MTG in my sulfur 8


----------



## BotanyGrl (Dec 9, 2007)

ReddTweetyB said:


> Just four - Gro-aut oil, bhringraj oil, mahabhringraj oil, and coconut oil. That is, if I'm not counting the two shampoos that I use and the conditioner.


Tweety your progress is amazing!!!


----------



## _belle (Mar 29, 2008)

*I have surge, mtg, coconut oil, & mn. my hair SHOULD be interferin with me wipin my tail at this point. *


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Mar 29, 2008)

None...


----------



## ajacks (Mar 29, 2008)

BT, Gro-Aunt Oil,MN, Black Castor Oil, Surge


----------



## treybaby2005 (Mar 30, 2008)

Gro-aut
surge
castor oil
rosemary eo
peppermint eo


----------



## Monigirl (Mar 30, 2008)

MTG (just started using it again)


----------



## Aggie (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't see Mn but Ima go ahead and put it in here and I put my sulfur 8 grease in it. I also use castor oil, surge plus 14 and BT


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 5, 2008)

i have mtg, peppermint and mn. but i think im gonna stop using mn and buy gro aut and mega tex


----------



## Aggie (Apr 5, 2008)

Hmmm, adding Sulu Max Gro (human version of MTG) to my list. I also have and use bhringraj oil in my MN mix now.


----------



## TaraDyan (Apr 5, 2008)

*I bought Gro-Aut oil last month.  I'll be using it until May to see if it increases my natural growth rate.*


----------



## Platinum (Apr 11, 2008)

I use Sulfur8/MN mix, MTG, Surge 14, and castor oil. I mix a few EO's in with the S8/Mix and MTG.


----------



## HappyHairDreams (Apr 11, 2008)

I have MTG, and then I only personal mix of essential oils and my BT is in the mail...I believe I'm turning into a pj


----------



## jamaicalovely (Apr 11, 2008)

*Surge

Castor Oil

Claudies Hair Elixir  < straight up hair crack
*​​


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 14, 2008)

SO HOW ARE THESE POTIONS WORKING FOR YOU LADIES???? You know that's what inquiring minds really want to know!!!!lolol bonjour


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Apr 14, 2008)

When I first joined this site I wanted to run out and buy every growth aid mentioned .. but now I know better .. I'll stick to what worked wonders for me ... Sulfur 8


----------



## iasade (May 9, 2008)

Too many for my hair to be this short.


----------



## Moroni (Jan 20, 2009)

Way back when I first joined the forum, I jumped into the car, and drove to the local tack shoppe (post haste) for a bottle of MTG.  It made my husband sick, and sooooo....that was that, but I still have the bottle under the sink in the spare bathroom.  

I now use mega tek, and I'll ALWAYS have that on hand.


----------



## MummysGirl (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't use any growth aids, I tried MN for less than a week in 2007 and my scalp was itchy. then I tried ORS Nape and Temple Balm and I had really dry scalp. 

So - no growth aids for me


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 18, 2009)

castor oil and MT


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Oct 10, 2009)

1. MTG. growth aids will either work for me or they wont, if mtg doesn't seem to increase my growth after a few more months then i'll know growth aids arn't for me. But i'm hoping it does work.


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a bottle of Megatek, it's been a year and I haven't used it consistently enough to get through a whole bottle.


----------



## hiphoprocker (Oct 11, 2009)

i chose other.. Dr. miracle strenthening cream and braid relief spray.. i heart the tingle...three generations of women in my family use it and have seen enough results to keep buying.. and these are some picky ladies!


----------



## bestblackgirl (Oct 11, 2009)

castor oil, Biotin creme, OCT


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Oct 11, 2009)

Clear Castor oil is the only one from list that I use.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Oct 12, 2009)

I brought MTG over a year ago, I never really used it consistently maybe once a week for a month and then stopped started again and then stopped. I found myself giving it out to my coworkers and family. My SO hates the smell

Megatek brought over a year ago because the smell from MTG my SO hated it, I used when I had sew ins but I was not consistent with this either so I used it as a conditioner and then stopped. 

Beemine non sulfur for my daughter as a moisturizer especially when she wears braids and kinky twist. I have not used it on my hair though

I just brought JBCO last month for my edges but I have not used it on my scalp. This is the only thing I currently use


----------



## baddison (Nov 10, 2009)

Growth Specifics Revitalizing Hair Balm.  That's it.  I use castor oil in my DC's however....


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 10, 2009)

baddison said:


> Growth Specifics Revitalizing Hair Balm.  That's it.  I use castor oil in my DC's however....



Is that any good?


----------



## purplepeace79 (Nov 10, 2009)

I wonder why Sulfur 8 is up there. It isnt billed as a topical growth aid, but rather as a medicated way of treating deandruff and scalp issues. I've used it most of my life for just that, but never thought of it being some type of growth potion


----------



## Lita (Nov 10, 2009)

baddison said:


> Growth Specifics Revitalizing Hair Balm.  That's it.  I use castor oil in my DC's however....



How is Growth Specifics working for you?





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## baddison (Nov 10, 2009)

Lita said:


> How is Growth Specifics working for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ONE-WORD ANSWER: Awesome!! 

More details?...This "scalp grease" is the only thing that was able to grow back my edges and my nape FULLY...I mean 100%.  I have some before and after shots that I will post so you all can see for yourselves.  Whenever I purchase, I usually buy 2 jars at a time.  I can't believe I have finally found a product that really works.  I have tried MegaTek, I have tried Moe's Growth Oil, I have tried Ovation...but I am quite pleased with the revitalizing hair balm.  Castor oil, coconut oil, peppermint essential oil, and sulphur.  That's it!!  I apply it twice per week, on wash days, to a very clean scalp.  The results are amazing...so much so that my 19 year old daughter is using it as well to grow in her edges.  She has been using it faithfully for 90days now, and the difference is simply mind-boggling!!

Well...I know others have said it did nothing for them....but I am only interested in what it does for ME.  And it WORKS!!!


----------



## Lita (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow,thats great..(Keep Growing)






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nonie (Dec 15, 2009)

I checked "other" as I don't have any and don't have plans to get any. Just will rely on healthy living and hope my hair thanks me. I believe hair will grow nicely if you are healthy and prefer to wait it out rather than use magic potions.


----------



## Amber_moon (Dec 15, 2009)

I have sulfur 8 and miconozole nitrate cream.


----------



## PinkyD (Jan 3, 2010)

I bought Mega Tek and got tired of the white stuff and the tingle. I decided to just stick to the natural and use castor oil(thickness!) and moe gro.  I'll stick with the natural basics that I wouldn't mind putting in my body, so I wouldn't mind putting it on my body.


----------



## Queen V (Jan 3, 2010)

I've never used any, although I'm about to start using MegaTek (as soon as my shipment arrives).


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 4, 2010)

Growth aids normally do not work for me.  But in light of the New Year, Im going to give growth aids another try.   I will be using Joico Clinicure treatment daily on my scalp and ng.  Hopefully this will give my scalp the stimulation it needs to get me to BSL.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Jan 4, 2010)

I use to use MT and Bee Mine; I would go back to Bee Mine before MT because it doesn't make my scalp itch.


----------



## Tif392002 (Jan 4, 2010)

all i have is the castor oil.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have:
Sulfur powder
MT
MTG
Castor oil


----------



## Sweet Charm (Jan 4, 2010)

pure Aloe vera juice, I dont really consider it a growth aide even though I heard it helps as one. I use it to moisturize my scalp


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 4, 2010)

I have JBCO, a small bottle of Deshani Scalp Elixir from SheScentit and a small bottle of Bee Mine on the way.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Jan 4, 2010)

hmmmm I didnt know castor oil was considered a topical growth aid. I was just looking for a thick oil to seal my ends with

I own it but I dont use it on my scalp to promote growth or anything


----------



## Marhia (Jan 4, 2010)

jbco
sulfer 8
wgo
wglo
MN
peppermint oil
tea tree oil


----------

